# Some of Kevin's BE put to good use



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 1, 2017)

Not long ago I got some wood from a member here but I forget who........and in the box was a piece of stabilized BE that came from some he got from Kevin before he passed on the the great shop in the skies. I had another Nicholson file from the scrap heap and put this little hunter together using the wood for handles. I hope it would have met Kevin's approval.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony (May 1, 2017)

Pappy, I think Kevin would be thrilled. You did that FBE justice, that's a beauty! Tony

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## woodman6415 (May 1, 2017)

Beautiful knife ...I too think Kevin would be proud of that..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (May 1, 2017)

Looks Great Pappy. I believe that is the piece I sent you with your calls.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 1, 2017)

yep Roddy you're right I just could not remember for the life of me. I still have enough left to cover another one....


----------



## Sprung (May 1, 2017)

Pappy, that's a stunner, for certain! I'd say you did right with that one.

In fact, I think that may be my favorite knife of the ones I've seen you post. Awesome work!


----------



## Wildthings (May 1, 2017)

Beautiful job Pappy. You are a machine!!!


----------



## David Van Asperen (May 2, 2017)

Truly amazing. Well done as always , the other have said " Kevin wood approve "


----------



## Arn213 (Aug 25, 2017)

I would have not thought it was FBE as the material almost has that translucent quality of onyx- sure had me fooled and perhaps it was the way you finished and polished it! Awesome job!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 25, 2017)

Nice job Pappy - and a great use of Kevin's FBE.


----------

